# What 1 looks like - a day in pictures



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

How cute do they love the bee's?? Molly loves hers They look adorable with their little outfits!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> How cute do they love the bee's?? Molly loves hers They look adorable with their little outfits!



Renee they love it. Lexi will carry the whole thing full of bees in her mouth and Beemer gets the bees out my shaking it furiously.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Too funny! Molly pushes hers around and shakes it and then runs off with the bee's she loves that thing. Then she will push the empty hive around it's sort of like she is mopping the floor


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I am loving this birthday tradition here of having the birthday boy and/or girl provide us with a full day of viewing pleasure! It is very fun, keep them coming please!! Such cuties!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh this is amazing - brilliant - do they have party bags?? X


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Why was I not invited!?  This looks like the social event of the year. More photos please, keep them coming!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

1 looks beautiful and amazing!! 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Beautiful birthday doggies, hope they are having a fab day, the cake looks brilliant.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Happy Birthday to Lexi and Beemer! WOW I can not even start to believe that they are one year old already!!!!!!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Happy birthday Lexi and Beemer! the time does fly

Mmmm I want some cake


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

The sad thing is I had to rush off to work so I couldn't even enjoy it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Someone has to pay for all those outfits, toys, day care and the dog food. You are the greatest poo mum!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm sure Lexi and Beemer think it's their birthday everyday You are poo mom supreme I'm sure you will get to celebrate with them soon!:hug:


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

February


























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Really love the third and the last picture

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

January



























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I want to steal Beemer. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

December



















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

November


























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

October


































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

September 










































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

August


























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

July


































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

June



































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

May


































































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

April & March


















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I love Lexi & Beemer - I can't tell the difference unless they are in outfits!
I bet that has been on very hectic, testing, frustrating stressful .........but best of all funny, much love filled year for you Maureen xx


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

They was a fabulous trip through their first year. thank you! They were and are the cutest puppies ever. Your heart must be bursting with pride for those too, if not it should be!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

The are so cute! What a year Love those last pictures when they were tiny babies how adorable


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely dogs, lovely pictures 
I particularly like the mucky pup nose licking in June - I'm not even going to hazard a guess at which one of the gorgeous twins it is!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I did this so I'd have an album of sorts where I could go and see what their first year was like. And then I figured why not share with you all who love these guys too. And fairlie, I don't know about pride but my heart is definitely bursting with love. And truthfully, I done know who the muddy face licker is either, Marzi. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Awww that just brought a tear to my eye! Happy Birthday gorgeous babies!!! You are two very lucky pups xxxxxxxxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------

